# Good consealable revolver/semi-auto



## JCBourne (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm looking for a good conceal revolver. I own many semi-auto's but for christmas i've decided I want a revolver, something I've never owned. Can anyone recommend good ones with a decent price? Trying to stay around the $400 range. I don't know much about revolvers, but I'm looking for a very compact, yet reliable revolver. 

I'm looking for one that has no safety, or a safety similar to the springfield xd series pistols.

Also considering another semi-auto, although not sure which to choose from.

Any suggestions?


----------



## SFW (Dec 11, 2011)

titanium taurus .38

Maybe a thunder five if you need to really clear the corner.


----------



## troubador (Dec 11, 2011)

Most revolvers don't have safeties. Something like a .357 mag would be nice. Plenty of power for self defense and can shoot .38 special which is easier on the wallet and wrist. I'm not a revolver fan myself though.


----------



## meow (Dec 11, 2011)

Ruger Lcp is a nice pocket gun


----------



## gilby1987 (Dec 12, 2011)

I've got the Taurus .357 mag and love it! It has the key saftey in the hammer or u can get a hammerless pocket safe model


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 12, 2011)

44 automag


----------



## colochine (Dec 12, 2011)

The judge.


----------



## dirtwarrior (Dec 12, 2011)

colochine said:


> The judge.


The judge is fine but not a pocket pistol.
45lc/.410 shotgun shells
It will clear a room


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Dec 12, 2011)

I like my S&W MP .45.  Got laser sight for the tactical rail.  As far as revolvers... I've been looking to get a snub nose .357.  Not sure what brand though.


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 12, 2011)

Ruger LCR in .357 magnum flavor.  Pocket revolver with big gun bang.


----------



## Witmaster (Dec 12, 2011)

In my opinion, it all depends on what your needing it for.  Not many people these days use wheel guns as a primary concealed... but then, a firearm is a very personal decision.

Taurus makes some inexpensive revolvers.  The_model_850 is very a compact and concealable .38 Special.  Personally, I'd use it more as a back up rather than anything else.

I wouldn't recommend a .357Mag Snubby.  You'll beat your hands black & blue. if you ever do any serious range shooting with it.


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 12, 2011)

Another vote for the Ruger LCR.  I agree with Witmaster that it wouldn't be very fun to shoot full power magnum loads very often but, for self defense, it can't be beat.

If you wouldn't mind the extra weight, you can get the same gun in a heavier package in an SP-101.


----------



## LAM (Dec 12, 2011)

Glock 25 or 28


----------



## jagbender (Dec 12, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> 44 automag


 
Easily concealed LOL 

My all time light duty carry gun S@W Scandium Airlite PD hammerless 5 shot .357 mag 
11 ounces empty. .357 plenty of power. 

A little more Kimber UDP 3" .40 cal with two back up mags 23 onces empty 

Full house carry .45 1911 no doubt weight not a consideration 

.357 concealed 







Di Santi Holster very comfy 





Scandium S&W .357


----------



## jagbender (Dec 12, 2011)

Witmaster said:


> In my opinion, it all depends on what your needing it for. Not many people these days use wheel guns as a primary concealed... but then, a firearm is a very personal decision.
> 
> Taurus makes some inexpensive revolvers. The_model_850 is very a compact and concealable .38 Special. Personally, I'd use it more as a back up rather than anything else.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend a .357Mag Snubby. You'll beat your hands black & blue. if you ever do any serious range shooting with it.


 
Practice with .38's.   CARRY .357's, IF and when you NEED the gun you won't feel the recoil anyway. 

I find that my 11oz .357 is fine to shoot with .357 for about 10 - 15 rounds.  Then yes it begins to make me flintch, I agree with Witmaster
I can shoot is all day with .38's.   I also shoot competition.


----------



## meow (Dec 12, 2011)

Imho, a revolver makes for a cumbersome pocket gun because of the imprinting issues. .380 +p loads will do the trick... no need for a magnum round.


----------



## jagbender (Dec 12, 2011)

meow said:


> Imho, a revolver makes for a cumbersome pocket gun because of the imprinting issues. .380 +p loads will do the trick... no need for a magnum round.


 

Pocket holster helps too.   But I don't like the pocket holsters speed and sometimes they don;t stay in your pocket.  cannot rely on sometimes! 

That is why I carry on the belt.   

Also I would rather someone who is NOT proficient in gun handling to carry a hammerless wheel gun   no safety no brains  the original point and click interface.  

I used to sell guns and EVERYONE wants an Semi Auto.  I can tell you most people just don't shoot enought to be proficient in clearing jams, reloading of even getting a round chambered, let alone remember to flip the safety. Then they THINK they can get a round on target?? HA 

I carry my .40 and .45 in condition 1, cocked and locked.   But it scare me to think about people having an AD with a semi.  

I like the revolver for the simplicity  no brains in a high stess environment.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 12, 2011)

Look for a single stack compact pistol. In that price range you can get a LCP and still have money to get a bunch of ammo and a holster. I've had nearly all of the pocket guns and these are my two top picks. Sorry but they are out of your price range. 

Colt Mustang .380 (They just started making these again)
&
Colt New Agent .45


I would really recommend picking up something like these. I CANNOT stand the heavy ass double action only trigger of the other .380's. They are too small and with that trigger pull it makes you shoot to the left. 

Make a "gun" with you pointer finger and thumb. Now pull the pointer finger back with the rest of your fist. See how your hand rolled in when you closed it? Well these pocket pistols (LCP, Bodyguard) have such a long, hard trigger that you practically have to close your hand on it. 

Anything with a single action trigger is much nicer. With that being said, I could shoot my LCP better than my S&W Bodyguard.

How are you planning to carry it? IMO if it's going to be on you then comfort is #1. I'd rather have a .22 that I carry every day than a .45 that I carry once a week. The little .380s are perfect in terms of concealability. Get a DeSantis Nemisis pocket holster like the one underneath my mustang. You can carry it in your pocket and it looks like a wallet. It's made to snag on your pocket when you pull the gun out which releases the gun and leaves the holster. I really like mine. 

If you just want to leave it in your car, then you have more options. Personally I'd stick to a 1911 body type but a glock or a M&P or a XD would be good options. You can get them for around 400 used. Also take into account how much ammo costs and availablity.


----------



## jagbender (Dec 12, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> How are you planning to carry it? IMO if it's going to be on you then comfort is #1. I'd rather have a .22 that I carry every day than a .45 that I carry once a week. .


 
indeed!    There is good validity to 10-12  .22 shots in the chest too. 



One of the reasons I carry the 11 oz. S&W is is a good balance between comfort and stopping power. But the S&W misses the mark on price! 
 I own a few Colts and several 1911 style pistols and love them all!


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 12, 2011)

jagbender said:


> indeed! There is good validity to 10-12 .22 shots in the chest too.
> 
> One of the reasons I carry the 11 oz. S&W is is a good balance between comfort and stopping power. But the S&W misses the mark on price!
> I own a few Colts and several 1911 style pistols and love them all!


 

I've had pretty much every type of pistol. I spent years with the plastic pistols trying to get one that I liked. I finally tried a 1911 and I never looked back. 

I think my next purchase will be a Browning Buckmark .22 or a Ruger Mark Series .22. I want something that is cheap to shoot and something that my GF isn't scared of.


----------



## jagbender (Dec 12, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I've had pretty much every type of pistol. I spent years with the plastic pistols trying to get one that I liked. I finally tried a 1911 and I never looked back.
> 
> I think my next purchase will be a Browning Buckmark .22 or a Ruger Mark Series .22. I want something that is cheap to shoot and something that my GF isn't scared of.


 
I have owned both 
Thumbs down on the Buckmark

I shoot Bullseye and shoot a Pardini SP.
Also had IZH 35 M It was a decent shooter for the money 
I started with several Rugers.  One you get a trigger job they do shoot very well.  You might like the 22/45 because of the simililairity to the 1911 feel.    Volquartzen makes many aftermarket parts for the Rugers. 
Trigger and grips ETC.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 12, 2011)

jagbender said:


> I have owned both
> Thumbs down on the Buckmark
> 
> I shoot Bullseye and shoot a Pardini SP.
> ...


 
PM'd so we stay on topic in here.


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 12, 2011)

Well my gift is a surprise now so im not sure its a pistol (maybe it is) but I think im going to get some night sights on my ccw. It goes with me everywhere, if its not on my hip its in the car. I love being able to carry, I feel so much safer for myself and family. You never know when some crazy person may approach you.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 12, 2011)

Chances are you're not going to use the sights if something happens. This is why it's important to practice point shooting.


----------



## jagbender (Dec 12, 2011)

Night sights are cool and all but in reality  you won't be able to see your sights @ night after the first shot, because of the muzzle blast.  
thumbs up to smaller calibers and non magnums. 

But remember most defensive shooting will be at very close range and it is Imperitive that you shoot instinctivly.  Practice practice and practice.  Also if you have / or get a semi auto make sure you practice jam clearing and reloading mags.  ALL of defensive shooting HAS to be instinctive.  You MAY and should not have time to think about what to do.  If you have time to think about what to do you probably don't have a legal right to protect yourself.    MOST all laws say it needs to be a LAST option.  

Of course there are scenarious when you may get kidnapped etc and DO  have time to think.  But statistically you need to expect the unexpected.   Only training does that,  It makes your response automatic and helps keep you out of prison.  
 Just my .02


----------



## MDR (Dec 12, 2011)

Always liked the S & W .38-

Smith & Wesson Semi-Auto Handgun*Details: *
TALO VERSION-Model 642-Beautiful ROSEWOOD grips. This is one of the most popular conceal carry revolvers currently being sold. Comes in 38 Special weighing in at only 15 ozs. Comes in Stainless steel. New in box and is listed for $499 plus shipping and tax if a Texas resident. Texas based discount shooting sports retailer. Special orders only. HOME OF THE FOX & HOUND BUYERS CLUB. New guns: Competitive pricing. Used gun transfers(prepaid with seller) $50. 3 day inspection on USED GUNS only(Excluding Grade 1 guns from Sig Sauer as they carry a 1 year warranty). Sales limited to the Continental United States. We are a SIGnificant dealer with SIG Sauer which allows us to purchase firearms direct from the factory. 

*Price: $499.00*
*Stock Number: n/a*

*Seller:* foxfire
*From:* San Antonio, TX
*FFL Dealer *
See all Seller's listed items





 Click thumbnails below to see large images. 
Click large image to close


----------

